

How blockbattle.net improved TetriNET - martythemaniak
http://blog.blockbattle.net/2011/04/blockbattlenet-usability-improvements.html

======
dy
Wow - for many years I've dreamed of either building or finding Blocktrix
online. Thanks for making my dreams come true :)

